# Blu200SX's 1998 B14



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Heres my ride, sorry no interior pics, mods are Hotshot CAI, Custom Exhaust, Pacesetter short shifter. Not much cause I am savin my pennies for Turbo


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Very nice! You gonna lower it? throw new wheels on there as well?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

What kind of blue is that? Nice color man!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Quepias said:


> *What kind of blue is that? Nice color man! *


i think that stock blue.. 

( not 100 % sure )


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, wheels are coming next after those get bad(the money is sittin in the bank)but pretty much all the rest of the money is goin to turbo parts cause i would rather have more power then it be lowered, and luispeed is correct. That is stock metallic blue pearl paint only made in 1998, some different colors came out for that year like mike youngs color, charcoal grey.


----------

